# Which  is your favourite cake ?



## Wren (Mar 16, 2019)

I had a couple of slices of Battenberg cake today, havn’t tasted it in years  and forgotten how nice it is

Which is your favourite cake and how often do you eat it ?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

Ive never had that but looks yummy.

I seldom eat cake but anything with yellow batter and white icing is my choice....the white icing could be white chocolate or cream cheese.


long ago I liked German chocolate cake but not a fan of chocolate these days.


----------



## jujube (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh, it's a tie between chocolate and carrot cake.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2019)

I like battenberg...but I prefer lemon iced madeira...cake..

My favourite cake is Chocolate eclair..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2019)

I haven't had any for years but I used to love  Raspberry cream turnovers 






...and french cream horns...





How come I could eat those and stay slim... yet if I even _look _at a chip today I put on 1/2 a pound ?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 16, 2019)

Easy pick for me. Some vanilla ice cream with it and I’m in 7th heaven.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2019)

Just  regular  white cake  but  with  LOTS  OF  CHOCOLATE   frosting.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't had any for years but I used to love  Raspberry cream turnovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those do look yummy, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2019)

They really are CC>... ..it's made me want one now..lol


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> They really are CC>... ..it's made me want one now..lol




I know they are, there was a time in the early 80’s that I lived on them....don’t think I ate anything else, lol...didnt gain either.

But the ones I’ve tried recently from store bakeries just aren’t as good for some reason.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

Panettone


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Panettone




Although I see it frequently I have never tried it...what’s it taste like??


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Although I see it frequently I have never tried it...what’s it taste like??



Sweet but not overly, sort of vanilla, *very *tender, like a brioche, usually it had raisins or some other finely chopped fruit. I have never been able to cut it really, we just pull hunks off. It's popular hre at holidays. You wold love it. Some people even spread it with soft butter.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=panettone...w.alimentipedia.it/files/images/panettone.jpg


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sweet but not overly, sort of vanilla, *very *tender, like a brioche, usually it had raisins or some other finely chopped fruit. I have never been able to cut it really, we just pull hunks off. It's popular hre at holidays. You wold love it. Some people even spread it with soft butter.
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=panettone...w.alimentipedia.it/files/images/panettone.jpg




Yes, I do see it more around Christmas but I think Ive seen it at Cost Plus recently...will try a small one.

I never bought it because I thought it would be dry.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

As Easter gets closer you'll see it more.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> As Easter gets closer you'll see it more.



Ill watch for it...I want the fresh one not one that’s been sitting in a box for months.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Ill watch for it...I want the fresh one not one that’s been sitting in a box for months.



I hate panettone RR ..yukkk!! .. and I don't know about over the pond, but you just can't buy small panettone's here..they're all wayyy too big for one person.. It always tastes horrbly dry to me,,, and although it's supposed to be Italian, it's nothing like the italian fruit bread you get in Italy...

here's what one of our Broadsheet food  critics says about it...
_
But the fad that really tests my tastebuds at this time of year is panettone, the Italian part-bread, part-cake monstrosity  that fills the shelves of every Italian deli and supermarket throughout  November and December, and is, inevitably on sale for a knock-down  price right up until spring. It is, for some inexplicable reason, packed  in plastic, then encased in a box you could fit a family of four in. It  takes up every spare inch of space as you will know if you have ever  had the misfortune to buy or be given one, and it tastes like Gandhi's flip-flop after three months in the desert. __No one actually likes this so-called Christmas delicacy, but few will  admit it. Folk lumbered with one will go to great lengths to disguise  it - you only have to look up "recipes for panettone"  to see what I mean - panettone French toast. Panettone trifle. Toasted  panettone. Panettone bread pudding. No wonder it has to be lashed with  booze and cream. I am deeply suspicious of any food item that is only  ever wheeled out once a year. If it was so good we would be eating it  all the time.
_
_I always seem to get a pannetone given to me at Christmas,  possibly because I am known to love the food of Italy. But panettone  tastes about as Italian as ham and pineapple thick-crust pizza.
_
_ Last year I took the unwanted item to a neighbour when invited round  for a seasonal drink and she begged me to take it away because it was  too big to chuck in the bin.  

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/24/panettone-festive-delicacy-italian-monstrosity

_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2019)

It's a toss-up between a pineapple upside down cake made in an old cast iron skillet with lots of freshly whipped cream or a coconut layer cake from the folks at Pepperidge Farms.  

I haven't had either one in years but Aunt Bea remembers!layful:nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I hate panettone RR ..yukkk!! .. and I don't know about over the pond, but you just can't buy small panettone's here..they're all wayyy too big for one person.. It always tastes horrbly dry to me,,, and although it's supposed to be Italian, it's nothing like the italian fruit bread you get in Italy...
> 
> here's what one of our Broadsheet food  critics says about it...
> _
> ...




I will have to do a taste test now as soon as I see one that’s fresh...I’ve only seen them in huge boxes.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I will have to do a taste test now as soon as I see one that’s fresh...I’ve only seen them in huge boxes.



They're only about 5 or 6 dollars here. If you can't finish it and I can't, it's not a huge loss. I've never had a dry one in my life.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2019)

Angel Food Cake like my wife made RIP Honey....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 16, 2019)

Plain cheese cake,angle food cake and my Grandmas fruit cake. It was a world war 1 recipe and requires no eggs,and only 2 tablespoons of margarine yet it is so moist, almost like a brownie.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2019)

Black Forest. Gluten free. I wasn’t hungry ‘till I saw this thread.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2019)

We have an excellent French bakery across town that we visit at least once a year.  My favorite is their Lemon Mousse cake with raspberry filling.  I also like a good Tiramisu.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)

Look at these incredible cakes...


----------



## terry123 (Mar 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's a toss-up between a pineapple upside down cake made in an old cast iron skillet with lots of freshly whipped cream or a coconut layer cake from the folks at Pepperidge Farms.
> 
> I haven't had either one in years but Aunt Bea remembers!layful:nthego:


 Also my favs!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2019)

A wedge of plain cheese cake….and a goooood cup of coffee

But only after a savory meal

And just before a good cigar while sipping a high end single malt
…that being Glenmorangie


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> A wedge of plain cheese cake….and a goooood cup of coffee
> 
> But only after a savory meal
> 
> ...


I was also going to comment on a good plain cheesecake. Some things are exquisite enough on their own.:love_heart: 
Ill pass on the ale and good cigar though and replace it with my own nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Look at these incredible cakes...


Very impressive but FAR too much work for me :laugh:


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I was also going to comment on a good plain cheesecake. *Some things are exquisite enough on their own*.:love_heart:
> Ill pass on the ale and good cigar though and replace it with my own nthego:



Yup

Shouldn't mess with perfection


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Very impressive but FAR too much work for me :laugh:



My friend actually makes these, ..she is a complete artist when it comes to cake making... I wouldn't have the patience!!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> My friend actually makes these, ..she is a complete artist when it comes to cake making... I wouldn't have the patience!!


Wow! It’s extremely talented but I don’t have the patience either.:laugh: It’s more like food art than baking. 
Very impressive


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Shouldn't mess with perfection


That’s right. :yes:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

Pretty much, whatever is in front of me.......................

But I did make a killer pineapple upside down cake that disappeared with a quickness yesterday.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey Seeker. I’ve never made a pineapple upside down cake. Are they difficult to make?
Is the cake really upside down? :shrug:
Details please?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

LOL....You bake it then turn it upside down.....

Not difficult at all.. especially if you buy the Duncan Hines pineapple cake mix.

The secret is you don't use water in the mix, use pineapple juice in place of.

Brown sugar and butter go in the bottom of the pan lay the pineapple and cherries on top of that.

Pour the cake mix in and bake. When done let cool for 5 minutes then turn it upside down onto a plate.

It's 1/2 cup melted butter. 1cup of brown sugar..The rest is as cake mix directs..


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> LOL....You bake it then turn it upside down.....
> 
> Not difficult at all.. especially if you buy the Duncan Hines pineapple cake mix.
> 
> ...


Oh you are a darling. Thank you sooo much. I am going to make this and surprise my man. :thankyou:Seeker.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

He will like it....If he don't you can blame it on me....

I tried to delete this ..sorry. I don't know what happened.LOL


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh you are a darling. Thank you sooo much. I am going to make this and surprise my man. :thankyou:Seeker.




He will like it....If he don't you can blame it on me....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> He will like it....If he don't you can blame it on me....


Don’t worry. I will! :yes: 
:lofl:


----------



## Wren (Mar 18, 2019)

Our pineapple upside down cake is slightly different, prepare a basic cake mix, pour some treacle in the baking tin, place your pineapple rings with a glaze cherry in the middle of each slice, pour on the cake mix, bake, turn out gently and leave to cool, 

Thanks for all the replies to this topic, just off to the cake shop.......


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2019)

Awwww... another version. Thanks Wren. 
Im about ready to head to the store as well. This thread is dangerous.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Just  regular  white cake  but  with  LOTS  OF  CHOCOLATE   frosting.



John,I'm with you as long as the icing isn't too sweet Sue


----------

